# Ryobi BT3000



## OpaHal (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, so I own one of those. I've had it for, like 8 years. Just tok it apart, cleaned and oiled it. I like the sliding miter table.
But... The fence is never quite 100% straight. If I want something to come out right, especially if it's longer than 36inches, I have to line it up with my framing square, push in (mainly on the rear) until it's straight.
So... Any suggestions? I don't have the space for a big table saw. Can my fence be fixed? Can a different fence be installed?
Thanks!


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a Ryobi BTS15 which I believe is similar to yours. The fence is very accurate. I can rip long boards to 1/32" just by using the scale. I think yours is just an adjustment problem. The Ryobi manual is quite good. Consult it and make sure the distance from the front of the blade and the back of the blade to the fence when locked down is EXACTLY the same. Also the hook on the back of the fence that attaches to the back rail may be dragging and causing the fence to misalign. It should be adjusted for slight clearance when the fence is moving back and forth and then when the cam is locked down it grabs the back rail tightly.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Your owners manual has directions on tuning up the saw, specifically on aligning the fence. There are multiple issues that can cause fence misalignment, but most likely the adjustment of the head assembly and the main extrusion is off one way or another. I have mine set so that the rear of the fence is .001" further away from the blade than the front, this keeps it from pinching the stock against the blade... 

You can find information on the saw at both BT3000.com, and BT3Central.com


----------



## jonathan0908 (Jul 20, 2014)

I think it help

__________________
table saw review


----------

